# Katana Sword aka Zombie Killer



## soggybottomboy (Oct 30, 2012)

I always wanted a katana sword. If not for a zombie apocalypse then just to have for home defense. I picked this Katana Sword up a couple years a couple years and decided it was time to share it on my youtube channel. Enjoy and please subscribe!

Link to a Katana Sword on Amazon.com.


----------



## bluemarlin (Oct 30, 2012)

Subscribe?? What? No chopping watermelons in half?
Oh well,... live by the sword, die by the sword. That's respectable.


----------



## soggybottomboy (Oct 30, 2012)

I am planning on Thursday having some fun with a recently carved Pumpkin. I wll try and remember to capture it on video. Should be a lot of fun.


----------

